# jack cassé dans prise son



## monvilain (24 Septembre 2007)

Ola,

Bon, fallait bien que ça arrive..

Mon jack audio s'est cassé dans la sortie son (je ne sais pas comment d'ailleurs..)

Il reste donc un petit bout coiincé à l'intérieur.

Que faire???

Help..


----------



## .Steff (24 Septembre 2007)

...Ho &#231;a c'est vraiment pas de bol...
Tu peux vraiment pas l'attraper avec un petite pince &#224; &#233;piler ou une pince petite comme ca ?


----------



## monvilain (29 Septembre 2007)

Non..on essaye mais c'est vraiment difficile.

Est)ce possible de demonter la coque pour le recuperer sans risque???
ou bien le cache gris à l'interieur de la prise, cela elargirait le "trou" pour y passer une pince..

HELP!!


----------



## pascalformac (29 Septembre 2007)

juste une pr&#233;cision 
c'est quel Mac?


----------



## PA5CAL (29 Septembre 2007)

Bonjour

Vu la mani&#232;re dont les socles jack sont con&#231;us et mont&#233;s, &#224; moins que tu utilises une pince trop grosse, il y a peu de chance que l'ouverture de la coque apporte quoi que ce soit &#224; la manipulation.


Si une pince fine n'est pas en mesure d'extraire le morceau coinc&#233;, tu peux peut-&#234;tre tenter de l'attraper en le coin&#231;ant avec un foret de perceuse miniature ou bien une pointe, l'int&#233;rieur des prises jack &#233;tant tr&#232;s souvent creux.

Il faut faire particuli&#232;rement attention dans le cas d'appareils r&#233;cents dont la sortie jack pr&#233;sente &#224; la fois une interface &#233;lectrique et une interface optique, cette derni&#232;re &#233;tant particuli&#232;rement fragile.


Une autre solution consiste &#224; enduire soigneusement l'extr&#233;mit&#233; d'un outil adapt&#233; avec de la colle loctite (super-glue) en gel, sans d&#233;border, de le coller au morceau de jack coin&#231;&#233; dans la prise, et de ressortir le tout sans exercer de flexion.


----------



## flotow (29 Septembre 2007)

l'aiment est pas assez fort pout le d&#233;sengager? (y'a bien les petits ergots...)


----------



## naas (29 Septembre 2007)

une toute petite vis devrait faire l'affaire, attention une seule et unique chance.


----------



## flotow (29 Septembre 2007)

coller un bout de metal (ou autre chose de resistant) a la superglue sur le bout du jack et quand c'est sec. tirer franchement, ca devrait partir, non?


----------



## naas (29 Septembre 2007)

Le probl&#232;me c'est que tu peux coller aussi la partie femelle :sick:


----------



## flotow (29 Septembre 2007)

naas a dit:


> Le probl&#232;me c'est que tu peux coller aussi la partie femelle :sick:



oui, c'est vrai  mais... la glue accroche bien&#8230;
par contre, on ne peut pas pousser la tige sur le jack, sinon, ca l'enfonce...


oups, j'avais pas vu la reponse de pascal


----------



## naas (29 Septembre 2007)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> oui, c'est vrai  mais... la glue accroche bien
> par contre, on ne peut pas pousser la tige sur le jack, sinon, ca l'enfonce...



en mécanique, quand u as un boulon de cassé, la tactique c'est:
1 percer le boulon
2 mettre une autre vis dedans 
3 enlever le tout


----------



## flotow (29 Septembre 2007)

naas a dit:


> en m&#233;canique, quand u as un boulon de cass&#233;, la tactique c'est:
> 1 percer le boulon
> 2 mettre une autre vis dedans
> 3 enlever le tout



sauf que le jack est trop petit et pas assez tenu pour faire quelque chose avec de la pression 


une petite photo pour nous aider?


----------



## PA5CAL (29 Septembre 2007)

naas a dit:


> en m&#233;canique, quand u as un boulon de cass&#233;, la tactique c'est:
> 1 percer le boulon
> 2 mettre une autre vis dedans
> 3 enlever le tout


Comme le jack peut tourner dans son logement, on peut oublier le per&#231;age.

Pour la super-glue, j'avais justement bien pr&#233;ciser "en gel" pour &#233;viter que &#231;a coule.


----------



## pascalformac (29 Septembre 2007)

A propos du truc de la colle
un fil interessant
sugg&#232;re une pr&#233;caution pour que la colle ne se loge pas au mauvais endroit
post de cyberhazard
http://www.macworld.com/forums/ubbthreads/showflat.php?Number=458220


----------



## naas (29 Septembre 2007)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Comme le jack peut tourner dans son logement, on peut oublier le perçage.
> 
> Pour la super-glue, j'avais justement bien préciser "en gel" pour éviter que ça coule.



oui c'est pour cela que je n'ai proposé que la vis dans mon premier post


----------



## monvilain (1 Octobre 2007)

C'est un, IMAC G5 20'

Merci pour vos id&#233;es. J'ai essay&#233; avec une vieille glue, &#231;a n'a pas march&#233;. Je vais acheter un tube neuf mais le point de contact est tellement fin que j'ai un doute sur la faisablilit&#233; de la chose...En effet, il ne me reste que la "pointe" du jack dans le trou...

J'ai remarqu&#233; que lorsque je centrais la pointe cass&#233;e (elle peut bouger)dans le trou de la sortie , la lumi&#233;re rouge s'eteint et je retrouve le son via le IMAC...Ca a march&#233; 2 soirs mais l&#224;, &#231;a ne fonctionne plus...j'esp&#233;re ne pas avoir cass&#233; l'interface opique ou electrique ..

Ben , &#231;a fait vraiment chier...en plus je suis 2 mois en Corse, dans le trou du ___ du monde...Vous me direz "c'est cool" oui pour plonger...mais l&#224;; 15km pour acheter une glue..aie aie..


----------



## naas (1 Octobre 2007)

_*patoooooooche !!!!!!*_


----------



## pascalformac (1 Octobre 2007)

y a pas que lui 
je me souviens d'un macuser musicien  am&#233;ricain ( instal&#233; corse sud)


----------



## naas (1 Octobre 2007)

Aaaaaaah oui mais lui n'ecrit pas en 7, gras, italique et rouge


----------



## benmoss (2 Octobre 2007)

ton jack il s'est cassé a quel niveau, au niveau d'une bande noire ou rien a voir? si c'est le cas tu devrais avoir une petite partie qui depasse de la partie cassée a l'intérieur et donc un trou dans la partie ressortie, et là, une "bonne" pince suffit
et là je parle en connaissance de cause, j'ai deja peté un de mes jack dans mon MD et ca a fonctionné comme ca...
enfin bonne chance parce que c'est la merde ce genre de connerie...


----------



## Invité (2 Octobre 2007)

Et avec une pince inversée, ou une pince à circlips inversée, t'as essayé ?
Ceci dans l'hypothèse où il reste une partie suffisante du cerclage de ce jack.


----------



## monvilain (4 Octobre 2007)

Je vais essayer d'en trouver une..Mais passera t'elle dans la sortie?....


----------



## Php21 (4 Octobre 2007)

Comment arrive-t-on &#224; casser un jack &#224; l'arriere d'un G5 ?


----------



## Invité (4 Octobre 2007)

jeancharleslast a dit:


> Je vais essayer d'en trouver une..Mais passera t'elle dans la sortie?....



Eh oui, je suis complètement à côté de la plaque. Je voyais un jack 5,5 ! :rose:


----------



## monvilain (5 Octobre 2007)

Php21 a dit:


> Comment arrive-t-on à casser un jack à l'arriere d'un G5 ?


Sans rien faire..je suppose qu'une faiblesse du jack en est la cause.

En tout cas, rien ne marche pour l'instant et je ne peux pas utiliser les hauts parleurs internes car l'IMAC analyse qu'un jack est entré et j'ai un "sens interdit" au volume des hauts parleurs internes. 
(A titre d'info, quand on on mettait le bout de jack cassé bien au centre de la sortie son, le voyant rouge disparaissait et je pouvais utiliser les hauts-parleurs internes, mais depuis plusieurs bidouilles dans la sortie ,nous n'arrivons plus à faire "s'eteinddre la lumiére et nous avons le sens interdit permanent...)

J'ai donc plusieurs questions qui s'adressent aux techniciens "calés"

-Demonter est-il vraiment inutile (plaque de fer qui bloque l'accés???)

-Y'a t'il un moyen mecanique ou logiciel pour changer l'entrée son en sortie? afin que je puisse l'utiiser..

-Y'a t'il un moyen pour retrouver les hauts parleurs internes, quitte à supprimer l'usage de la sortie son définitivement (comment??)

-Si je branche des enceintes extrenes (USB), celles)ci prennent elles le devant sur la sortie audio ?

Ce qui est certain, c'est qu'il me reste la tansmission par borne airport mais celle-çi n'est pas dans le meme batiment....franchement, je DOIS trouver une solution..pour l'instant, je lis ma bibliotheque via mon MACBOOK en mode "partagé" mais bon...


----------



## Invité (5 Octobre 2007)

Avec une carte son Usb (genre celle-là) tu (re)trouveras du son ! 
Sinon, pour le démontage regarde tes MP.


----------



## naas (5 Octobre 2007)

Tu pourrais nous faire un photo que l'on voie l'ampleur des d&#233;g&#226;ts, s'il te pla&#238;t.


----------



## monvilain (6 Octobre 2007)

Invit&#233;;4428412 a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, pour le d&#233;montage regarde tes MP.


Le manuel est pour la premi&#233;re serie de G5 et non les isight. Merci quand meme.




			
				Invit&#233;;4428412 a dit:
			
		

> Avec une carte son Usb (genre celle-l&#224;) tu (re)trouveras du son !


ENORME!!!!!!!ouf...

Est-ce certain que cela  fonctionnera alors que la sortie son normale est consider&#233;e comme "utilis&#233;e"? pour l'instant le son du MAC est en "sens interdit"... La carte USB prend elle le pas sur la carte son traditionnelle?? 
Si quelqu"un peut faire le test en mettant un jack dans sa sortie son et essayer la cle "carte son USB" en plus..




naas a dit:


> Tu pourrais nous faire un photo que l'on voie l'ampleur des d&#233;g&#226;ts, s'il te pla&#238;t.


J'ai essay&#233; mais on n e voit pas grand chose...la pointe du jack etant enfonc&#233;e dans la sortie son, cela n'est  pas vraiment photographique; on y voit un point (le bout de jack) et un rond autour (la sortie son)..Si vraiment cela peut aider je peux batailler pour le faire rendre...


----------



## Invité (6 Octobre 2007)

jeancharleslast;4428906
ENORME!!!!!!!ouf...

Est-ce certain que cela  fonctionnera alors que la sortie son normale est considerée comme "utilisée"? pour l'instant le son du MAC est en "sens interdit"... La carte USB prend elle le pas sur la carte son traditionnelle?? 
Si quelqu"un peut faire le test en mettant un jack dans sa sortie son et essayer la cle "carte son USB" en plus..[/quote a dit:
			
		

> Je confirme, en mettant la carte son avec les enceintes, et un casque sur la sortie normale, je peux sélectionner "Usb audio" sans problèmes.


----------



## monvilain (9 Octobre 2007)

Ok, je commande.


Merci


----------



## monvilain (13 Octobre 2007)

Merci à toi 'Invité' pour le Manuel démontage.

Dés réception de la carte son USB, je bosse sur du son (pour mon bar) et aprés, je vois si c'est démontable ou non.

Merci!


----------



## naas (13 Octobre 2007)

jeancharleslast a dit:


> ...J'ai essayé mais on n e voit pas grand chose...la pointe du jack etant enfoncée dans la sortie son, cela n'est  pas vraiment photographique; on y voit un point (le bout de jack) et un rond autour (la sortie son)..Si vraiment cela peut aider je peux batailler pour le faire rendre...



cela aiderai à te trouver une solution


----------



## Php21 (13 Octobre 2007)

Et avec une allumette en bois taill&#233;e en pointe plus une goutte de super glue en gel,bien ins&#233;r&#233;e ds le jack, 
attendre qlq minutes et retirer l'ensemble avec une petite pince plate avec une traction bien perpendiculaire afin de ne pas casser l'allumette.


----------



## monvilain (13 Octobre 2007)

Php21 a dit:


> Et avec une allumette en bois taillée en pointe plus une goutte de super glue en gel,bien insérée ds le jack,
> attendre qlq minutes et retirer l'ensemble avec une petite pince plate avec une traction bien perpendiculaire afin de ne pas casser l'allumette.



Déjà essayé.

Merci tout de meme.

A savoir: la glue est bien en pub avec du tracage; je t'assure que dans la réalité, elle colle pas du tout...du moins les petites surfaces...ça a  meme pas tiré d'un millimétre le bout...


----------



## Php21 (13 Octobre 2007)

et faire l'inverse cad bien nettoyer la cavit&#233;e du jack, y induire de la colle liquide genre N&#233;opr&#233;ne et ensuite enfiler l'allumette.
La colle N&#233;opr&#233;ne est une colle contact pro, je suis &#233;tonn&#233; ,alors que l'on colle le Rafale, que tu n'arrive pas &#224; solutionner ton probl&#233;me.
A@


----------



## PA5CAL (13 Octobre 2007)

jeancharleslast a dit:


> A savoir: la glue est bien en pub avec du tracage; je t'assure que dans la r&#233;alit&#233;, elle colle pas du tout...du moins les petites surfaces...&#231;a a  meme pas tir&#233; d'un millim&#233;tre le bout...


La pub de la super-glue a &#233;t&#233; r&#233;alis&#233;e sans trucage, et cette colle est capable d'encaisser des charges bien sup&#233;rieures &#224; celle qu'on y montre. Mais &#231;a ne veut pas dire qu'on peut coller n'importe quoi dans n'importe quelle condition. La r&#233;sistance de ce type de colle d&#233;pend de la porosit&#233;, des &#233;tats de surface et des contraintes m&#233;caniques entre les pi&#232;ces &#224; r&#233;unir, ainsi que de la manipulation effectu&#233;e lors du collage.


J'ai propos&#233; une solution qui a march&#233; chez moi, mais je n'ai pas dit que c'&#233;tait dans la poche  .

Pour l'instant je n'ai pas d'autre id&#233;e...


----------



## PA5CAL (13 Octobre 2007)

Php21 a dit:


> et faire l'inverse cad bien nettoyer la cavit&#233;e du jack, y induire de la colle liquide genre N&#233;opr&#233;ne et ensuite enfiler l'allumette.


&#199;a risque de boucher le trou et de recouvrir les contacts &#233;lectriques. Apr&#232;s &#231;a, si on arrive &#224; enlever le morceau, le jack risque de ne plus marcher.


----------



## Php21 (13 Octobre 2007)

Alors ds ce cas,
Moi non plus &#8230;


----------



## monvilain (13 Octobre 2007)

Comment expliquer que la glue ne fonctionne pas??on a essayé avec du plastique et du bois..sans bouger....:mouais:


----------



## g.robinson (14 Octobre 2007)

jeancharleslast a dit:


> Ola,
> 
> Bon, fallait bien que ça arrive..
> 
> ...



Je compatis, Courage et persévérence.


----------



## PA5CAL (14 Octobre 2007)

Bon... Sinon, apr&#232;s il y a les grands moyens.

- D&#233;monter le Mac pour acc&#233;der plus facilement &#224; la carte
- Rep&#233;rer la position des contacts &#233;lectriques &#224; l'int&#233;rieur de la prise
- Percer le plastic de la prise, sans toucher les contacts, pour atteindre le morceau cass&#233;
- Faire sortir le morceau du trou, par les voies naturelles, &#224; l'aide d'une tige ins&#233;r&#233;e dans le trou perc&#233;

 Pas mieux pour le moment.


----------



## PA5CAL (14 Octobre 2007)

Il faudra faire *tr&#232;&#232;&#232;s* attention de ne pas percer trop loin, ni trop gros, car s'il s'agit bien de la sortie son d'un iMac G5 20", alors elle contient &#233;galement une interface optique &#224; son extr&#233;mit&#233;, qu'il ne faudrait pas endommager.


----------



## PA5CAL (14 Octobre 2007)

... Autre id&#233;e. J'en suis venu &#224; me demander si le socle jack femelle se serait pas tout bonnement d&#233;montable !?


----------



## monvilain (14 Octobre 2007)

Merci PA5CAL pour ta réflexion.

'Invité'  m'a donné le manuel de démontage.

Effectivement, le bout de jack est peut etre démontable mais pour cela il faudrait y acceder..

Je n'ai pas eu le temps de consulter le manuel car il m'en avait donné un avant mais ce n'etait pas l'iISIGHT et j'ai bataillé pour rien...


----------



## Bigdidou (19 Octobre 2007)

Et avec un truc genre aspivenin (dans toutes les bonnes pharmacies) ? Mais peut-être que la force de succion n'est pas suffisante. 
Sinon... Non, finalement ce que j'allais ajouter serait inutile.


----------



## monvilain (20 Octobre 2007)

Je pense pas.

Ca me semble "léger"

A voir...


----------



## ncocacola (20 Octobre 2007)

Avec un aspirateur?


----------



## monvilain (20 Octobre 2007)

ncocacola a dit:


> Avec un aspirateur?



Vous etes serieux les amis????

Le jack est enfoncé....quand tu vois la force qu'il faut pour rentrer un jack dans une prise!!!

J'ai essayé d'aspirer avec ma bouche, j'ai pas réussi...


----------



## desertea (20 Octobre 2007)

Le bout qui est cassé à l'intérieur doit être creux ?

Peut être avec une épingle. On peut former un léger crochet en tapant sur le bout de la pointe.
J'ai déjà utilisé cette technique.

Attention je ne dis pas de tordre l'épingle, mais seulement la pointe !! 
Ensuite faire pénétrer la pointe dans l'enbout, puis appuyer vers le bas (si le crochet est pointé vers le bas) puis en conservant la pression vers le bas, tirer vers soit !!!

Je sais ça à l'air irréel mais j'ai sauvé une platine un jour grâce à cette astuce !


----------



## monvilain (20 Octobre 2007)

Intéressant mais le bout de jack doit etre cruex (comme un cylindre).

Meme un crochet ne pourra pas "tirer" quelquechose de creux?

Sauf si j'ai raté un épisode..


----------



## desertea (20 Octobre 2007)

jeancharleslast a dit:


> Intéressant mais le bout de jack doit etre cruex (comme un cylindre).
> 
> Même un crochet ne pourra pas "tirer" quelquechose de creux?
> 
> Sauf si j'ai raté un épisode..



En fait, l'intérieur est parfois un peu rugueux, ou possède même quelques "aspérités".
La pointe "pliée" d'une épingle est vraiment très "pointue" lol, elle raye le métal qui est pas trop dur. Du coup, cela créé une force non négligeable lors de son extraction.

Si l'épingle peut pénétrer, pourquoi pas tester ?


----------



## monvilain (26 Octobre 2007)

Bon, je viens de recevoir ma carte son externe qui naturellement fonctionne (sortie sur enceinte)

En revanche, je pensais que j'allais retrouver le son par les encientes internes de l'ordinateur..Bien, non...

Une id&#233;e pour que mon Mac n'analyse plus la sortie interne comme 'uilis&#233;e" ..car le bout de jack y etant enfonc&#233;, il ne veut plus uiliser les enceints internes...


----------



## monvilain (26 Octobre 2007)

Soit je tente le d&#233;montage mais la prise est-elle accessible?????

ps: la carte externe est quasi-inutilisable..en fait le son est ultra pourri....Encore une chinoiserie...


----------



## Invité (26 Octobre 2007)

jeancharleslast a dit:


> Soit je tente le d&#233;montage mais la prise est-elle accessible?????
> 
> ps: la carte externe est quasi-inutilisable..en fait le son est ultra pourri....Encore une chinoiserie...



D&#233;sol&#233; ! :rose:
Chez moi, c'est l'inverse. Le son de la carte est bien meilleur avec la cl&#233; audio/usb (sur enceintes, ou casque) qu'avec la sortie son int&#233;gr&#233;e.
On est vraiment pas tous log&#233;s &#224; la m&#234;me enseigne&#8230; :mouais:

(de plus, maintenant, j'ai une entr&#233;e son sur mon Mini)
vraiment confus *jeancharleslast *:rose:


----------



## monvilain (2 Novembre 2007)

Est-ce la meme carte son externe que moi? 
La verte achetée sur MAGEEKSTORE?

Dans tous les cas, l'info est bonne je peux quand meme bosser un peu sur le son et SKYPEr...

Je pense que je vais tenter le coup de la garantie..

C'etait un monster-cable en plus!!!!!!

Ordi et cables achetés à la FNAC..

Si ils veulent pas, hop un pote avocat et j'embraye...Car meme en tordant volontairement, tu casses pas un bout de bout de jack...


----------



## Invité (3 Novembre 2007)

Moi, c'était cette carte chez ce vendeur.
C'est vraiment con que le son ne soit pas bon chez toi. :hein:


----------



## macintouche (25 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour à tous,


Désolé de déterrer le sujet, mais grace à vous j'ai put m'éviter une forte somme en réparation.. 





PA5CAL a dit:


> Bonjour
> Une autre solution consiste à enduire soigneusement l'extrémité d'un outil adapté avec de la colle loctite (super-glue) en gel, sans déborder, de le coller au morceau de jack coinçé dans la prise, et de ressortir le tout sans exercer de flexion.



MERCI!!!!!!! Ca viens de marcher avec la solution de l'allumette, ca m'était déja arrivé sur un pedalier de guitare ou j'avais trop galerer, et la la solution est hyper simple. Heureusement qu'il y a des personne pour filer leurs coup de main.

MERCI


----------



## bluepink (30 Juin 2012)

il m'est arrivé le meme probleme avec mon ipod touch et j'ai été voir un bijoutier qui avec ces outils et une aiguille tourné au bout a été capable de le sortir sans aucun domage !


----------



## Invité (1 Juillet 2012)

bluepink a dit:


> il m'est arrivé le meme probleme avec mon ipod touch et j'ai été voir un bijoutier qui avec ces outils et une aiguille tourné au bout a été capable de le sortir sans aucun domage !



Très bonne idée, mais il faut trouver l'oiseau rare :love:


----------



## Nomadstribe (8 Mars 2015)

Desertea ! je déterre les vieux dossiers mais : You make my day !!!!! 
Je m'inscris juste pour te remercier vivement ! <3
Apres moult essais , bic, allumette & co & co ... l'épingle : 2 minutes chrono une fois tordue : et hop comme par magie le restant du Jack a littéralement "jumpé" de sa tanière .
Génial ,merci encore ....


----------



## Nomadstribe (8 Mars 2015)

desertea a dit:


> En fait, l'intérieur est parfois un peu rugueux, ou possède même quelques "aspérités".
> La pointe "pliée" d'une épingle est vraiment très "pointue" lol, elle raye le métal qui est pas trop dur. Du coup, cela créé une force non négligeable lors de son extraction.
> 
> Si l'épingle peut pénétrer, pourquoi pas tester ?



Desertea ! You Make my day !!!!!!!

Je m’inscris juste pour te remercier vivement !

Je déterre les vieux dossiers mais toujours d’actualité

Apres moult essais : allumette, coton tige , cure dent , bic & co & co …et 1 semaine de misères : une fois le bout de l’épingle pliée : 2 minutes chrono !

= Le bout de la prise jack a littéralement « jumpé » de sa tanière 

Encore un immense merci


----------

